# yahoo site builder - help with my navigation bar!?



## El Blackmitho (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok so I'm building a website and I need help making my navigation bar more presentable. Like, including rollovers on the words. For example, all the words on the navigation bar are going to be gray and when you mouseover one it changes to white. Then after they click on one of the navigations a new page loads up with that navigation still highlighted white, while the rest are gray.

Is this confusing? If so I'll be happy to re-word my question.

thank you!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not confusing at all. Are you familiar with CSS?

[/html]
<head>
<style type="text/css">
a:link {color: #9C9C9C}
a:hover {color: white}
a:visited {color #9C9C9C}

a.current {color: white}
</style>

</head>
<body>

<ul class="none"><li><a href="index.html" class="current">Home</a></li><li><a href="about.html>About us</a></li></ul>

</body>
</html>
[/html]

In the example above, the page index.html is currently loaded.

The first three statements of CSS declare a link and a visited page to be grey, and the rollover to be white. The third statement declares all instances of a link (whether link, visited, or hover) to be grey.

The fourth statement declares all instances of a link of the class current to be white. As you may have guessed, you add class="current" to the <a> which links to the current page.


----------

